
Geologist Predicts Major N. America Earthquake Imminent - lotusleaf1987
http://www.sott.net/articles/show/225968-Geologist-Predicts-Major-N-America-Earthquake-Imminent
======
russell
USGS says the probability of a 6.7M or greater in the next 30 years is 63%.
<http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/nca/ucerf/> The ripest is the Hayward
fault which last erupted 143 years ago. The historical interval over the last
1900 years is about 155 years. It has a probability of 31% in the next 30
years.

I work in SF about 10 miles from theHayward fault. Maybe I'll work from home
in Cambria > 200 miles away for the next month or so. We already had our
earthquake in 2003.

